# Too Cranky For Ebay...or Is Justifiable?



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2016)

I just got a visceral reaction from an eBay seller that let me in awe.

The guy (or gal) put an item that didn't sell, so I respectfuly asked if they will take 10 bucks below it listing price of $95 if he(she) relist it. Not only I did NOT got a response but instead my bids in other items of his (hers) were cancelled and I was blocked from future bidding...what?

Do the seller was too cranky or his (her) reaction was justifiable? I'm still wondering.

But as they say "there's a thousand ways to skin a cat" so I got my wife buying the bike parts for me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2016)

Who was seller??


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 10, 2016)

Weird things like that go on all the time on eBay.  I personally see nothing wrong with what you did and have done it myself plenty of times.  I wouldn't posted that you are buying it with the wife's account in case the guy is on here.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 10, 2016)

I wouldnt want to do business with them if they act like that anyhow, consider it a message from god to leave that idiot alone


----------



## JKT (Mar 10, 2016)

Hummm...  sounds surprising familiar ... possibly seller " vanity1955 " ??


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2016)

Bingo! that's the seller.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>



That's from Nacho Libre??


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 10, 2016)

Appeal immediately.]


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2016)

vincev said:


> Who was seller??



"Vanity1955"


----------



## Intense One (Mar 10, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> That's from Nacho Libre??



I had a similar situation with a seller selling rear fender twin reflectors.  I questioned his listing to clarify if the listing was for two units of these reflectors or just one reflector.  The ad said get two reflectors for the price of one do I just wanted it clarified before I bought them/it.  Anyway, when I went to purchase one of his reflectors, I got a notice that the seller will not accepts bids from me.  I notified eBay about this action and found that the seller blocked me.  I asked why and they said sometimes a seller doesn't like it when buyers ask a lot of questions about an item and will block someone who they don't want to sell to.   I tried to contact the seller to find out why I was blocked, but of course couldn't get through.  Even eBay said there's no way for them to get my question to the seller as well.  Anyway, I found another seller willing to sell the same reflector to me.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I had a similar situation with a seller selling rear fender twin reflectors.  I questioned his listing to clarify if the listing was for two units of these reflectors or just one reflector.  The ad said get two reflectors for the price of one do I just wanted it clarified before I bought them/it.  Anyway, when I went to purchase one of his reflectors, I got a notice that the seller will not accepts bids from me.  I notified eBay about this action and found that the seller blocked me.  I asked why and they said sometimes a seller doesn't like it when buyers ask a lot of questions about an item and will block someone who they don't want to sell to.   I tried to contact the seller to find out why I was blocked, but of course couldn't get through.  Even eBay said there's no way for them to get my question to the seller as well.  Anyway, I found another seller willing to sell the same reflector to me.




You can also get a friend to buy the part for you. You can retaliate leaving negative feedback using your friend's account. The seller can do NOTHING to remove a negative feedback. I mean that kind of a seller deserves the same treat.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 10, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> You can also get a friend to buy the part for you. You can retaliate leaving negative feedback using your friend's account. The seller can do NOTHING to remove a negative feedback. I mean that kind of a seller deserves the same treat.



I wouldn't take the time to buy from a seller with an attitude.  There are other sellers who would like to do business with me!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm sure Bikewhorder feels a little better now. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/blocked-by-seller-vanity1955-wtf.86149/


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't buy from that seller.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 11, 2016)

Intense One said:


> ...I tried to contact the seller to find out why I was blocked, but of course couldn't get through.  Even eBay said there's no way for them to get my question to the seller as well...




Not true, you can block a buyer from buying from you on your account settings, but there is no way to block someone from sending you a message, unless it is a threatening one, then ebay will step in and flag the person, and put a block on that account. The seller is getting your messages, they're just choosing to ignore them.

Darcie


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 11, 2016)

funny statement "said sometimes a seller doesn't like it when buyers ask a lot of questions about an item and will block someone ..."  I wish there was the opposite, were "Sometimes a buyer doesn't like it when sellers are DB's so a buyer can block a sellers posting."  
If I go to the swapmeet and  see a seller I dont like to buy from I move onto the next.

However, you can omit a seller through the exclude button on the advanced search, but with that I believe some sellers with a certain amount of tenure get a pass somehow.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 12, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Not true, you can block a buyer from buying from you on your account settings, but there is no way to block someone from sending you a message, unless it is a threatening one, then ebay will step in and flag the person, and put a block on that account. The seller is getting your messages, they're just choosing to ignore them.
> 
> Darcie



Actually, I was not able to send a message because the message I got was something like " this seller is not accepting any questions now" or something like that.  It's been awhile ago but I remember not being able to get in a question to that seller and contacting eBay on the phone directly to get a reason!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 12, 2016)

If a seller is that narrow minded that they won't even take the time to recognize the buyers needs, I would refuse to partake in a money transaction with that person. I don't care what they are selling. Then I would tell everyone I know. (Like starting a thread on here).
"Having a bad reputation is the best form of advertisement"


----------



## JKT (Mar 12, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Not true, you can block a buyer from buying from you on your account settings, but there is no way to block someone from sending you a message, unless it is a threatening one, then ebay will step in and flag the person, and put a block on that account. The seller is getting your messages, they're just choosing to ignore them.
> 
> Darcie




I agree with intense one... It IS true... once your blocked from buying you can no longer send them a question .... the option does not come up...


----------



## Barto (Mar 12, 2016)

Life is too short to give morons and idiot's a second thought!  Can't fix stupid!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2016)

JKT said:


> I agree with intense one... It IS true... once your blocked from buying you can no longer send them a question .... the option does not come up...




Yep I wanted to inquire about why I couldn't make an offer but it was not possible.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 12, 2016)

JKT said:


> I agree with intense one... It IS true... once your blocked from buying you can no longer send them a question .... the option does not come up...




There must be other ways to access sending emails once you're blocked, as I still get them, got one yesterday in fact- a buyer apologized for bad past behavior and was trying to buy something from me, and asked if we could start over. I ok'd that and unblocked him. Ebay has told me there is no way to stop emails from being sent....
Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> There must be other ways to access sending emails once you're blocked, as I still get them, got one yesterday in fact- a buyer apologized for bad past behavior and was trying to buy something from me, and asked if we could start over. I ok'd that and unblocked him. Ebay has told me there is no way to stop emails from being sent....
> Darcie





Once a transaction with Pay Pal is done, the buyer has a record of his payment to your email address. Therefore, he can email you outside of the eBay system.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 12, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Once a transaction with Pay Pal is done, the buyer has a record of his payment to your email address. Therefore, he can email you outside of the eBay system.




Sure that makes sense, but in this case the man had never purchased anything from me, just gave me a hard time right off the bat about shipping. But perhaps if a buyer has ever sent you an email previously, there is still a link....but that makes no sense either, previous posts indicate a prior conversations (and subsequent blocking) but no ability to email again-? Strange, seems to not work consistently in anyone's favor!
Darcie


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2016)

Nevermind  I just sent them a message on my phone that said "hi". I swear I tried before and got denied.


----------



## JKT (Mar 12, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Nevermind  I just sent them a message on my phone that said "hi". I swear I tried before and got denied.




Hmmm.... something may has changed.... I haven't tried since the second time I tried... the very first attempt I was able to, but got no response the next time there was no option offered..


----------



## JKT (Mar 12, 2016)

Well I decided to give it another try and see what happens....  just like before... when I try to contact the seller no communication is allowed ...  completely blocked ....


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 12, 2016)

I here-by bow to the King or Queen of ebay~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Ya gotts ta bahave yaselves, an quit gettin outta line folks!

.....................Dam tire kickers, always wanting a fair deal!!  I'll show em!! Blocked it is!! 



``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
  " ya know, it's starting to get lonely here at the top "....... where have I gone wrong??........


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 12, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Not true, you can block a buyer from buying from you on your account settings, but there is no way to block someone from sending you a message, unless it is a threatening one, then ebay will step in and flag the person, and put a block on that account. The seller is getting your messages, they're just choosing to ignore them.
> 
> Darcie



Actually they can block you from contacting them as well. eBay wouldn't say but when you send the message the system returns an "error"...so go figure.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 14, 2016)

I actually checked their ebay site out for the first time last night. ( vanity1955 )
The contrast of selling all that nice costume jewelry to bike related items leaves me to believe there's more than one seller involved here....Who knows?? Someones clearly has an attitude problem.
Eventually, the way their potential customers are treated might leave them dry $$$ someday as well as a bad reputation that they're already earning. They also risk, jeopardizing that 100% > 4 - 5  star < rating that they seem to enjoy.......
There's too many other reputable sellers out there with interesting items for sale. Why bother to deal with sellers like that... There's always more interesting items being put up for sale each day. It's never ending. They're not the only show in town!
I've sold on ebay, antique malls, at auto swap meets, flea markets, at barn sales, etc., for years and believe " the customer comes first " in business.
Treat customers with respect and you will make more $$$ in the end. Flexibility is a must these days!!


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 14, 2016)

I agree, and after hearing how many people have been blocked for crazy reasons like asking questions- which is what you want your buyer to do prior to a purchase! (avoids returns/issues), I wouldn't want to buy anything from them either.

Darcie


----------

